# Frozen Gerbils for Sale



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

We have several frozen Gerbils for sale. We were considering breeding gerbils but they didnt go as well as we hoped so i am now offering the last of the stock to you. (We haven't advertised them on our website as we dont have enough and we thought that we would offer them to you first).:flrt:

We have the following left:

86 Adults (5 inches long x 2 inches wide) - 75p each

36 Medium (4 inches long x 1/2 inch wide) - 60p each

5 Small (3 inches long x 1 inch wide) - 45p each

15 Fluffs (2 1/2 inches long x 3/4 inch wide) - 30p each

We will not be breeding or buying in any more so once these are sold, that is it!!
If you are interested, you can either PM me or visit our website A & N Frozen Reptile Food

Nicky


----------

